# Newbie Fatty Numero Uno!!!



## bill ding (Sep 17, 2011)

Ingredients...
































A touch of seasoning and a couple of my home made hot links, ready for the smoker...













Just after coming from the smoker.







And the first cut!







The dinner plate...


----------



## boykjo (Sep 18, 2011)

nice looking fattie so far...........


----------



## terry colwell (Sep 18, 2011)

All I can say is WOW............


----------



## hmcm (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Bill!

The only advice I can give is "Keep it Simple".  I've gone down that road myself a time or two and I keep falling back to "Keeping it simple".  Looks awesome though!  Can't wait to see the finished photos!

Nice Harley by the way!  I ride a Roadking Classic.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## jrod62 (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## ptcruiserguy (Sep 18, 2011)

Nice lookin fattie, bet it will taste just as good. Oh and by the way, do you watch alot of Anthony Bourdain??


----------



## bill ding (Sep 18, 2011)

> Oh and by the way, do you watch alot of Anthony Bourdain??


You ask because of my commentary perhaps? No, I don't, but I might have to start. ;)


----------



## bill ding (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks! '03, 100th Anniversary Ultra. Check this pic! That's our friend, Joan Baez, on the back. Happy smoking!


----------



## bill ding (Sep 18, 2011)

Terry Colwell said:


> All I can say is WOW............


Yeah, {{{grin...}}} I guess I'm kinda jacked up about my first Fatty!


----------



## rdknb (Sep 18, 2011)

Nice fattie and nice bike, I have an 02 Road King


----------



## jc1947 (Sep 18, 2011)

*Nice looking fatty!*

*Looking forward to the finished Qview.*

*JC1947*


----------



## roller (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## bill ding (Sep 18, 2011)

Damn! I added a post and deleted the entire damned original!!! Oh well, I'll repost the pics in sequence without all the jabber. $#@%!


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Sep 18, 2011)

Bill Ding said:


> You ask because of my commentary perhaps? No, I don't, but I might have to start. ;)


Yeah, sorta sounds like something from his show. I watch it every chance I get.

Oh, and that fattie turned out lookin great. Good job.


----------

